# ol2's



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i cant find it but is there a visible difference between the heavy ol2's and the lighter ol2's .. thanks


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Some of the lighter batches have problems with coming off the bead&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ won't be an issue in this case since they'll most likely end up mounted on a set of beadlocks.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Ain't had no problems with mine


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Sloboy are there any special marking on yours to show they are the lighter ol2.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I will look in the morning and let you know, I was told they were the lighter batch. They came from B&C racing he a pretty stand up guy.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep brent is a pretty good guy ..


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Heavy batch has yellow outlaw symbol on tire. New batch doesn't! There is some heavies with no yellow though but raee


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks jrpro thats what i needed to know


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> thanks jrpro thats what i needed to know


walker I called to find out the same answer, I was told if I really wanted to be sure that they weigh 8 pounds less than first release.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

guess i'm going to have to bring my scale ..lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Idk about 8 lbs but my buddy just picked up a set. We brought a scale when we went to see them because the guy didn't know what batch they were. 

The one with the yellow patch was 57, another was 56, two were 55. They probably are all first batch though. Just got the 3 rare ones with no patch and one with a patch. They are the wides. I'm wondering what the wide second batch weigh. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> Idk about 8 lbs but my buddy just picked up a set. We brought a scale when we went to see them because the guy didn't know what batch they were.
> 
> The one with the yellow patch was 57, another was 56, two were 55. They probably are all first batch though. Just got the 3 rare ones with no patch and one with a patch. They are the wides. I'm wondering what the wide second batch weigh.
> 
> ...


Who knows , I didn't bother buying the ones for sale at that point . That's just what I was told , roughly 8 lbs I think was the exact answer I was told. I'm sticking with the og's and backs for a while . If the real answer ever is figured out I'd love to know it for future deals 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

triston said:


> Some of the lighter beaches have problems with coming off the bead&#55357;&#56860;


Other way around. It was the first batch that had bead issues, as well as being a bit heavier. 

There is some sort of production date code on the sides of the tires, I believe a 4 letter/digit code in a oval like stamping in the rubber. - Not sure which is what on that part, but HL could tell you.


Brent @ B&C is good people! - My tires & wheels came from him, and he will get my business the next time I need something he offers.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes there is a code, I have two tires stamped 1712, the other two have 1612,1312 on them. No yellow dot.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I couldn't find the date code on the first batch!


----------

